# Variations of a Lullaby theme for strings and wind



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

This tune consists of five short variations of a Lullaby theme.
To prevent You falling asleep the last part is more intense than what you would expect from a Lullaby.

I also want to add that I am fascinated by the tuba instrument. Ever since I heard Zarathustra I have tried to make the tuba flourish but have not managed so far. In the third part there is some sort of intimation in this direction.

Generated as usual by Finale+GPO5


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fsleep-sweet-jonatan-lullaby-for-strings-and-wind

and score:

https://musescore.com/user/18361371/scores/4284091


----------

